# stall speed converter



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

69 gto 3.55 461 stroker, smaller 215/70/14 tires yes they are small. cam is a crower 60243 [email protected] and 280-288 advertised. What stall speed would you recommend on this application? I was quoted 2800 stall and that seem high to me but that's why I'm here for your advice.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

From Crower:

These cams offer an extended rpm range with emphasis on *upper bottom to top end power (strong mid-range)*. Performance gears, headers, dual exhaust, larger than stock cfm carburetor, performance manifold and increased compression (9.5:1 to 10.5:1) are required. Works well with automatic transmission if matched with proper ring and pinion gears and/or high stall converter.
_INT/EXH - _ *Dur @ .050” Lift:* 228°/235° *RR:* 1.5/1.5* Gross Lift:* .479”/.494” *LSA:* 112° RPM: 1600-1800 to 6200 Redline: 6500 

So the cam comes in 1600-1800, says strong mids. with your little wheels, low gears, and torque, I'd say 2800 is perfect. You're gonna hit that 2800 fast.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, taller tires would probably make that car come alive.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ok nice that’s what I’m having built 2800. Yes indeed so I need wheels and tires that’s later …thanks . You want your cruise speed rpm more than the stall speed correct?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

A lot of it is subjective... and a few gear-head mathematicians in here would be better equipped than me to quote rules, but my cruise rpm with 3.36's and 235-60-15's was 3400 rpms, so you're going to be way above that with 355's. 

What trans?


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I calculated 3300 rpm at 70. Turbo 400


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I cruise at 80mph, with a TH400 and 336's on my tall tires, and I am at 3700, so you're pretty close.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Except for the cam, my set up is very similar to yours. I recently went with taller and wider tires. It helps, but you will still have plenty of torque to spin tires as long as you choose. The challenge is limiting the tire spin for me. I would recommend no higher stall speed than what you mentioned, even that, as Army said, will be hit really fast with the amount of torque you are probably making. And in respect to the cam specs from Crower, I personally try to not take my stroker past 5500 rpm. My rev limiter is set at 6000, just in case. The 6500 redline they mention is probably not a good idea to try.


----------

